# Found A Possible New Slingshot



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Looking through E Bay and found a nice looking new to me design. It is cut out with a waterjet from 1/2" aluminum. The guy selling it is about 20 miles away. Wonder if he will let me get a look at one? Here is the link. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Slingshot-by-Montie-Gear-/280843935826?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41639a6052 
Is he a forum member?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

looks sweet but also bit pricey


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

That is my though also, but also in line with the better vendors. On checking again it is not Mooresville so it ia about 2 hours away.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like somewhat of a copt of Jack Koehler's Flat Cat. -- Tex


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I think it has a feature from his King Cat with the connection style. I think it has more in common with Dankung styles for the frame.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

looks pretty good but as was mentioned before it does have a large price


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

You are right on the price, but after buying a SPS and a real nice on from flippinout it does not seem too bad. I sent a question to the vendor about it. No answer yet. He said it had A+ band set so thing is pretty good.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

They do look sweet. I would want to know where they were made.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

When I first saw it I thought it was Mooresville also known as race city. A few of the NASCAR support shops may be able to do it. Since it is near the center of the state I don't know. A customer of mine in WV has the equipment and it is fun to watch. Feed in the design and stand back. Dang I have talked myself into getting one.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Hope ya have opp to do a review!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It does look like a heck of a shooter and a lifetime tool.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That's a pretty one. I like the whole waterjet thing... wish I could afford one!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That does look good. However.....


Bill Hays said:


> That's a pretty one. I like the whole waterjet thing... wish I could afford one!


 Wow, I wish you could to Bill. Your stuff is awesome. Your designs are far better than this.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Can't beat Hrawk's TubeShot 

or check thinks link


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

it does look pretty good, and the price certainly is very high. looks good for sideshooting but still think you would be better off buying a g10 from bill hayes. they are around about the same price anyway.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

You are right Daniel after much thought and seeing the high price of shipping I will not be buying it.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

US $99.95 ?

that price will kill me!


----------



## Anvil (Jul 5, 2011)

It sounds like you've made your decision, but here's a YouTube review of that slingshot anyways:





You're right about the shipping though, that does seem a little high. You might be able to get a better shipping rate by ordering it directly from the Montie Gear site instead.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I will check that out. Nice video!


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

crazyslingshot said:


> US $99.95 ?
> 
> that price will kill me!


Don't forget the $12.95 shipping.


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

to expensive for me I prefer to spend my money in tools to DIY slingshoot ;-)


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Lower shipping on the site. I ordered it from the site. Got contacted by someone from the Business and we chatted for a bit and they were very nice. They said they got more orders than expected and it would take 3 to 4 weeks for it to get to me. Since I am in no hurry it did not bother me. I guess I may have become a collector now. So Sad!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Personally, I think it's too steep considering there isn't nearly the labor involved as others put into theirs for a similar price. Certainly there are who others would not agree, it's just my opinion. It's apparently selling quite well, you can't argue that.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Doesn't do anything a good forked stick can't do.....
But it is kind of cool looking.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I think $100 is perfectly reasonable for a good quality slingshot. If a plumber or an electrician charges $80 an hour, why shouldn't a craftsman? Further, tools like Water Jets are very expensive and that cost has to be recouped. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

The looks were what got me in the end. It is old in ways and modern in others. Looks made for western hands, has a band system like the King Cat and is made of metal so I should not damage it.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

NightKnight said:


> I think $100 is perfectly reasonable for a good quality slingshot. If a plumber or an electrician charges $80 an hour, why shouldn't a craftsman? Further, tools like Water Jets are very expensive and that cost has to be recouped. Just my 2 cents.


Does it really take even an hour to make that? Maybe it does, it just doesn't appear to, although it sounds like after you enter the design you just sit back and let the machine do all the work. Looks to me like the hardest part is tapping the holes. The expense of a water jet I am admittedly unaware of. I don't have an aversion to paying a fair price, but I also think if it's cheap and easy for you to make you ought to pass it on. I also admit I may be completely wrong, don't be shy in enlightening me.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

My understanding is that a typical water jet machine with installation costs between $100,000 and $200,000. You have to make a lot of slingshots to pay for that.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Indeed, however judging from the multitude of other items he is selling using it, it would appear making slingshots was an afterthought. I just imagine the likes of Bill Hays likely sweating longer than an hour working that G10, it hardly seems fair. Then again, I don't really know if Bill uses something like that either.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I have worked with a company that used a plasma table that they could put a laser head on at need. Once the drawing is entered cutting the parts was rapid. The finishing is what took the most time. A custom parts manufacturer had a type of water jet that actually cut/shaped parts in 3D. It was not fast; 3 days to shape a 3"X3"X4" block of steel into weird curved shape for a pump of some sort. But it took very little finishing. I think the water jet they are using for the slingshot is more like a plasma table. Still costs a bunch. Nightknight is right that the price is not too out of line.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> It does look like a heck of a shooter and a lifetime tool.


I wonder how well it would work with a finger brace grip? I bet it would, and as it is designed for TTF with a hammer grip it would give you low forks using the finger brace hold. I very much like the attachment method, no ties are a big plus. However, I do wonder would the screw and washer be painful and/or blister raising on the underside of your forefinger if used in this manner? Too bad they aren't recessed into the plate. Who knows? Maybe it matters not. Let us hear about it in a review.


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

Joerg's review is here:


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Yep he did a review....no doubt about it.....I think its been posted here....multiple times.


----------

